

Airbnb (YC S09) links travelers, hosts - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/03/24/BU8L1CJM58.DTL&tsp=1

======
Mongoose
Glad to see Airbnb getting some good press. It's really a well-designed
service worthy of praise. I stayed in a tipi in a local couple's backyard
during a trip to SF last weekend thanks to them.
<http://www.airbnb.com/rooms/16745>

------
minalecs
I guess the guy sums it up at the end, that most people are regular people
like you and me, but I would be afraid of that one person that is not, or
staying with that one person.

